# Taliban Execute 15 Pakistani Troops (January 2012)



## TN2IC (25 Apr 2012)

(January 2012) This video was posted in a news clip but this is the RAW footage, no commentary. Not sure if the raw footage had been posted on liveleak of this recent execution. Graphic warning. 

Looking at other vids and images on various news networks including the link below to the New York post, this video is legitimate. (See image in first link of Ny post).

Taliban militants have released a video showing the execution of 15 Pakistani soldiers whose bodies were found earlier this month after they were kidnapped in northwestern Pakistan. 

The Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan had claimed responsibility for the killings. The 15 FC (Frontier Constabulary) personnel were kidnapped late last month after a night-time raid on a checkpoint in the northwestern town of Tank. Pakistan's seven tribal districts near the Afghan border, including North Waziristan, are rife with home-grown insurgents and are strongholds of Taliban and al-Qaeda 
operatives. The video, a copy of which was obtained by AFP, was released over the weekend and shows the blindfolded soldiers sitting in three rows on a hillside.

The soldiers had their hands tied behind their backs and were flanked by two masked gunmen.

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/international/taliban_snuff_vid_xPRxIXH5obBvGvY2TBepQJ

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/pakistan/9030873/Taliban-video-shows-execution-of-Pakistani-soldiers.html


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Apr 2012)

I hope Pakistani soldiers fight back twice as hard and don't take prisoners.


----------



## Chalupas (25 Apr 2012)

Couldn't have said it better


----------



## Edward Campbell (27 Aug 2012)

Rather than start a new thread I thought I would just add this story, which is reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from the _Globe and Mail_, here:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/taliban-behead-17-afghan-civilians-for-taking-part-in-music-event/article4500518/


> Taliban behead 17 Afghan civilians for taking part in music event
> 
> MIRWAIS KHAN
> Kandahar — The Associated Press
> ...




Some years ago I was told, by a fellow with many, many years of experience in the Middle East and West Asia, that these sorts of things - women being fully covered in burqas, no music or dancing, etc - have nothing much to do with Islam, _per se_, but are, rather, reflections of the cultural values in the region: people are property, the strong can do as they will with the weak, and so on.


----------



## jollyjacktar (27 Aug 2012)

Not that they'll (Taliban for sure and perhaps the sycophants too) care about public opinion, it will perhaps show some of the apologists here in the West just what kind of animals the Taliban are.  Not the "brave resistance fighters etc etc etc." that the whingers like to tout.   :boke:


----------



## Bass ackwards (27 Aug 2012)

Why do we read the comments on CBC ?
We all know better.
And still we read them -like the proverbial train wreck you can't look away from.
...sigh

 :brickwall:


----------

